# Berlin vom Spartanville



## Anubis_Star

5.5 months old! ADORE this boy!!!!


----------



## Lucy Dog

Well... no one's going to mistake him for being a girl with that juggernaut head of his. Good looking boy.


----------



## KZoppa

My goodness he sure has grown!!!! Still more growing to do but wow, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Nold

The juggernaught head comment made me spit my water out. Great looking pup

Edit to ask: Would he be considered a "sable"?


----------



## holland

Yes he is a sable-good pigment-gorgeous dog-sorry not good at critiquing


----------



## Nero_89

In no position to critique but I do think he is a Gorgeous boy !
The Pro's should be able to handle this.


----------



## HeidiGS

Love his head, probably a stupid question, but are you participating in Schutzhund?


----------



## Anubis_Star

Yes we are doing schutzhund  actually just sent out the check and application for our dvg scorebook

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlhorowitz36

He's gorgeous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lafalce

He's beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Anubis_Star

Thanks everyone! He's 8 months now - time flies! 27.5 inches and 85 lbs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorihd

love the one of him next to the tree, gorgeous, now has he been trying to climb that tree????? I see some marks on it, lol. both dogs are very handsome


----------



## Anubis_Star

9 months old already, wow!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star

Sure have been gone for a while now! Can't believe how time has flown by! 

Almost 15 months now - still training for schutzhund, doing great  Trainer and club members are very impressed

OFA Hip and Elbow prelims both came back as good so very relieved about that as well (not that I expected HD, it just always makes me nervous with this breed)

He weighs in at a good 85lbs give or take, but he's still pretty lanky and I like to keep him pretty lean. I'm still hoping fingers crossed he'll never hit the triple digit weight, I think he'll top out around 95lb lean. We did officially decide not to pursue training in mondioring because of his size - I just don't want that much stress on his joints.

I absolutely ADORE this boy!!!!! He gets into little naughty stages, has shredded a few beds, but for the most part is a very good (granted GIANT) puppy. Very sweet and affectionate, just always happy. LOVES everything. Even the cats. Although they're still not too sure about him 

Sorry about some of these pictures - especially the most recent "stacked" photo, he's blowing his coat and it looks HORRIBLE right now. Plus I had him on a kibble I did not like, I think it dried out his coat and made it dull, so he is on Canidae Pure for now (as soon as I get a chest freezer installed in the garage he will go back on raw, he just eats too much for me to store it in my little fridge freezer!)


----------



## robk

Whoa, he got big!


----------



## K9POPPY

Handsome guy!!! Bob


----------



## holland

Love the jumping shots- try fish oil capusules-you can get them at the drug store to improve the coat-also I think eggs help as well


----------



## Shade

Where'd that little puppy go!  He's so handsome :wub:


----------



## lafalce

What a wonderful update.....he's even more beautiful!!!!


----------



## Rei

Such a pleasure to see an update on this boy - he looks gorgeous!! Can't believe he's 15 months already, I swore he was still a baby! He's grown up really nice, love that head and expression. Stunning boy all around :wub:



Anubis_Star said:


>


Have to say, at first glance I thought you stole my cat! Long lost cousins?


----------



## mego

Rei said:


> Such a pleasure to see an update on this boy - he looks gorgeous!! Can't believe he's 15 months already, I swore he was still a baby! He's grown up really nice, love that head and expression. Stunning boy all around :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say, at first glance I thought you stole my cat! Long lost cousins?


oh my gosh those cats do look alike :wild:


----------



## Anubis_Star

holland said:


> Love the jumping shots- try fish oil capusules-you can get them at the drug store to improve the coat-also I think eggs help as well



Thanks, we already do fish oil, 4-6 capsules a day. Raw eggs several times a week. His coat normally looks great I think it's largely just him blowing it. That fun time of year again


----------



## Anubis_Star

Rei said:


> Such a pleasure to see an update on this boy - he looks gorgeous!! Can't believe he's 15 months already, I swore he was still a baby! He's grown up really nice, love that head and expression. Stunning boy all around :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say, at first glance I thought you stole my cat! Long lost cousins?




Thanks! Your cat is ADORABLE. And I think much cuter than my rotten Rhiley


----------



## Vagus

He must be one of the nicest looking GSDs I've ever seen  His face is just gorgeous :wub:


----------



## Anubis_Star

Vagus said:


> He must be one of the nicest looking GSDs I've ever seen  His face is just gorgeous :wub:


Thank you SO much! !! I don't know if I would agree he's the nicest looking but I do think he's amazingly handsome 

My sister got a new camera yesterday and we did a photo shoot, got some gorgeous pictures. I'm excited to get them back and post them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star

Had a REALLY nice shoot at the local park and lake! Only a fraction of the images are up but have a look! Oh, and my "old man" Zeke (who turns 7 in may), I swear he has the worst posture I've ever seen in a dog! lol






























Here's the link to the album

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157643333376473/


----------



## Anubis_Star

And it's amazing, a good brushing, 2 weeks of a new kibble, and increased salmon oil, his coat looks completely different now


----------



## Anubis_Star

Already 19 months! Wow! Some good pictures from club today, and a video 

In the video, we've been having a hard time getting him to bark. He has FINALLY barked, so now we're just trying to build that, which is why it's such a short session and he still seems a little bit confused about what's expected of him.

































































































http://youtu.be/8a6Vsh7XzT0


----------



## robk

Berlin looks great! I always enjoy seeing updates on him.


----------



## MichaelE

He looks great!

He reminds me a lot of Lisl's color pattern except for the short hair.


----------



## Rei

One of my favorite dogs!! Always happy to see photos and updates of him :wub:


----------

